# Mystery Loco



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Spotted this on a little roadtrip this summer. I think I know what it is, but I'll let you take a shot at explaining it.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A "Fireless Cooker" for an electric company.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That's Ready Kilowatt on the nose of what appears to be a fireless steam engine.. Nifty tech for the 30's..


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, you guys are correct. The location is Tamaqua, Pennsylvania, right in the heart of anthracite coal country. 
Here’s a link relating to the former Pennsylvania Power & Light company locomotive: 
http://www.robertjohndavis.com/blog/?p=214


----------

